# LotR Scrabble



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Rules: Since this is in the LotR section no Sil stuff here because some of us would spend weeks trying to figure it out. It is simple. Each post must have the answer to the last 3 names and 3 new rearranged names. Try to avoid repeating names. There must also be a one line hint.
Example: iramo = moria
Try to avoid capital letters.

Here you go:

donrgo - Located along the Ered Nimrais
wrarhnodu - Fortress used by Gondor then later rohan
ctwih ngik - Greatest of the Nine


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool!

donrgo - gondor
ctwih ngik - witch king
wrarhnodu - dunharrow


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Good now make up 3 of your own


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

*irlegihtah - under this mountain Bilbo found the one ring
denrbgoe - first captain of the white company
uzubrgl - the black tower of sauron

Hm, its fun to answer, its hard to ask lol
*


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

Aww man! I got all but the mountain.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2005)

Cool game! 

I'm going to move it into Bag End. It fits better in there.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

irlegihtah *=* hithaeglir
denrbgoe = beregond
uzubrgl = lugburz

Comon people I need more than me and Thorondor_


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 21, 2005)

rhguota - Sauron
rntoelolih - Golden Woods
norinea - Ithillien's brother? (ooh riddle hint)

My first ones were easy. These should make you think! Hey which looked better my old Pyramid Head avatar or this new Samael avatar?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

I have the answer to the other two, but who is Ithillien?? I know of the place Ithilien, but that's it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm in the same state as Thor. . .stumped on Ithillian.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> I'm in the same state as Thor. . .stumped on Ithillian.



Thor.. that would make for a good nickname


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm gonna explain the riddle. Ithillien and Isildur. ------- and Anarion.
Or even more simply put: Minas Ithil and Ithillien. Minas Anor and -------.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

So Anarion?
Gorthaur
Lothlorien


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

rhguota - gorthaug
rntoelolih - lothlorien
norinea - anorien


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

I wouldn't give you the answer...

ONE MORE HINT! What is the land in northern Gondor that runs along Rohan that Minas Anor and Anarion's name is similar to?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

Darn it, you were quicker


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes but she was wrong!
OooOooh!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

Hang on, you didn't got it right


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

Cool!! that was close

Now comes the hard part lol...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

He spelt Gorthaur with two g's however, so he's wrong too!


Lothlorien
Gorthaur
Anorien


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

Bingo! Now it's your turn to make up 3. Sorry Thor but smelling counts.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

So, who won that?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

YOU DID!

weeeeeeeee!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 22, 2005)

You ... cat fancier


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

As long as it isn't pervy Hobbit fancier . . .

ok . . . gosh. . .My spelling of LotR's names is atrocious and I am work so I don't have a book.. . .uh. . .

Login--Father of a Fellowship member
prpoincnngay--A place to kick back with Rangers
hdlreenm--Not her real name


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

HLGStrider said:


> Login--Father of a Fellowship member
> prpoincnngay--A place to kick back with Rangers
> hdlreenm--Not her real name


 
I know first and last. Good hint on the last one.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

Gloin
Prancing Pony
Dernhelm


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2005)

Got it.


It's hard coming up with "hard ones" when you don't have the book to verify spelling with.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 22, 2005)

I sat there a few minutes asking myself, "What kind of Tolkien word has p's in it?" Comon we need more people playing here.


hkgihnrsa - Orc from Barad-dûr that lead the Mordor group that captured Merry and Pippin and was slain by Rohirrim
mhaadirr - Critical force in the Battle of Pellenor Fields
ebdnernakr - Man of Rohan that commanded the forces at the Second Battle of the River Isen


----------



## Astran (Jun 23, 2005)

grishnakh
haradrim
erkenbrand

lemme think for new ones lol


----------



## Astran (Jun 23, 2005)

well, srry. i have no time to think of new ones now. It takes too much time... (Have to study for my exams today... Tomorrow it is over ) 
Anyone can submit names in my place because i will most likely post tomorrow at earliest.. 
Srry, but im not going to sacrifice my final exam for this


----------



## Alatar (Jun 23, 2005)

I will take your offer with these,
nrewtesssee- Island.
dienuq- A race.
arsnou- Umm, PJ's spotlight light and big bad guy.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 23, 2005)

nrewtesssee - westernesse
dienuq- quendi
arsnou- sauron


----------



## Alatar (Jun 23, 2005)

Very good, only took you about 5 seconds aparently.
Btw, goog question on the Quiz/ triva, had me scraching my head going through famous queens.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 23, 2005)

Comon guys keep it moving! If no one posts new words in 1 day someone else can.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 23, 2005)

Wraithguard, I don't like your style.

slsnhnkaog - an important one of the west
shnoraalcs - many, many, many flowers
enteleehss - her grand daughter fulfills an elf lord's prophecy


----------



## Alatar (Jun 24, 2005)

Hmmm, tricky! What was the prophey! Hint please.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

slsnhnkaog - an important one of the west (who carries some broken stuff)
shnoraalcs - many, many, many flowers (it reffers to a location  )
enteleehss - her grand daughter fulfills an elf lord's prophecy: "no man can kill...."


----------



## Alatar (Jun 24, 2005)

Thengel=Morwen
^ 
Theyowden=Eomund
^ 
Eoywen
Hmmmm....
Carries broken stuff.... Aragorn,
Hmmm, Lord of the rings, flowers, not lorien...
Mah, too hard.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

shnoraalcs - the leader of this land participated in the pellenor fields battle
slsnhnkaog - a nickname for aragorn indeed
enteleehss - morwen ...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

I loathe doing this but I'm afraid we will be stuck here for a while.

Lossarnach
???
Steelsheen


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Very correct. The unfound nickname reffers to Aragorn's legs 
[In the Braveheart film, the english king also had that nickname]


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

Longshanks!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, you're next then.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

tgnaudrh - Castle of Old
lfrgldione - Horse was Asfaloth
latuoruonmmeer - Fangorn Forest

For a bonus: What was the trolls name in _The Stone Troll_?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Any hint on the castle of old?? Figured the other two.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

It's very close to Udûn and some people think it's in it.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

I got it!

tgnaudrh - durthang
lfrgldione - glorfindel
latuoruonmmeer - tauremornalome

I'll tell you, the asfalog thingie was tricky. Kept thinking, did that horse die or something, because you said "was"?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice job. You gotta throw in words like that. I figured I'd scare people off with that Fangorn Forest one. Your just lucky I didn't do the Horn of Helm Hammerhand!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

peehtwtora - a night dance with the nazgul
domntlhi - bye bye shire
gaied - graceful king


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

any more hints?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmmm, got the first one.

gaied - hmmm, nope.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 25, 2005)

peehtwtora - a night meeting with the nazguls occurs here
domntlhi - two hobbits say "bye bye shire" from this place - they depart
gaied - nickname given to a king of rohan, meaning blessed, because of the recovery this land during his reign


----------



## Alatar (Jun 25, 2005)

peehtwtora - Weather top- faught the nazgul here.
domntlhi -Mithlond- grey havens
gaied - Eadig- name for eomer


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 25, 2005)

Go ahead


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 25, 2005)

You got me on Mithlond. Nice. First time in 3 years I've been stumped.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 26, 2005)

Can you hurry up, Alatar? I want to play too.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

Sure, how about...
hniiltdi-word for Tilon and varda's lights, put together.
yorgbrdel- her farther loves water, unlike hobbits.
srsog- 12 to the power of two
okay, the last one is to easy, but...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 26, 2005)

What is Tilon? Figured the other two,,


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

Tilion, i ment, maia of the moon.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 26, 2005)

Hm, I'm gonna need a hint for the first one.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

Fine... Starmoon. That is it.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 26, 2005)

Um, I'm guessing Ithildin for the first one, except I'm not sure that's right. I think that was what the stuff on the Moria gates was called, but I can't recall for sure and I don't have any books (I know, I'm evil, I mean to get them eventually). That might not be what it's called and you might have had something else entirely in mind so let me know...

I am sure I have the other two but I don't want to give them away if I'm wrong...


----------



## Alatar (Jun 26, 2005)

That is it.
So what are the other two?


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jun 26, 2005)

Goldberry and a gross, right?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 27, 2005)

Yup, the only hard one was ithildin, the other two were easy.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, hurry up gal


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, gosh I'm sorry, I've been having trouble finding time for TTF, I only was responding because I knew I should have had a good few hours that day but then I ended up having to run anyway...If necessary someone can come up with another if I can't be around to say who's right.

trinahmird (a wanderer)
mud-hzadak (a deep place)
hxdasfowa (like an arrow from a string...)

Okay, I was a little poetic and mysterious on that last clue, but on the whole I expect these are pretty easy. So hop to it it people !

Sorry again about the delay.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 1, 2005)

Mithrandir
Khazad-dûm
Shadowfax


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 1, 2005)

Absotively posilutely correct!!! 

You're up again then.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh man, where was I?

Let's see what Wraithguard has to bring on


----------



## Alatar (Jul 2, 2005)

I think i blinked, then you guy's had done it.
Must rember to blink less.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 2, 2005)

It seems like ythey are playing behind our backs - we need to watch these people ...


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

rnclateto - in Minas Tirith was his throne
goiodinorllgnir - Hobbit's first Elf (FotR)
seltlahpl - Tharkûn himself know by another


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

Those are a bit harder and the hints are more cryptic then ever before. Have fun with these because I sure did. Love you guys!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 4, 2005)

AAARRRRRGGGGHHH!!!

I know the first two, but I'll never get the third unless I cheat and look it up. Come on, I know I'm probably the dumbest person to contrbute to this thread, someone else must know? Thor? Alatar? Someone?


----------



## Alatar (Jul 4, 2005)

rnclateto - in Minas Tirith was his throne- Telcontar
goiodinorllgnir - Hobbit's first Elf (FotR)-Gildor Inglorion
seltlahpl - Tharkûn himself know by another-lathspell


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 6, 2005)

That's what I get for not using a book. Nice job!


----------



## Alatar (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, i guess it is me...
moorboi- Died from a morgul wound 12 years after his farther-
snaneemorun- the greatest of men
lbboi- ermmm, short?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 7, 2005)

Boromir
Nùmenorians
Bilbo


----------



## Alatar (Jul 8, 2005)

Correct, i was refering to Boromir the steward, who died of a morgul wound.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes I know

cnatsorh - Fire-tooth
matordhol - Ship and the Silver Swan
nisnrnao - Watcher in the Water holds this in check


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

No one seems to be posting so I'll make them easier.

cnatsorh - Fire-tooth - Located near the Black Gate
matordhol - Ship and the Silver Swan - Cheif city of Belfalas
nisnrnao - Watcher in the Water holds this in check - Ost-in-Edhil runs along it


----------



## Alatar (Jul 9, 2005)

I was giving somone else a turn


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

cnatsorh - [size=-1]narchost
[/size] matordhol - dol amroth
nisnrnao - siranon


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

Spelling counts but I'll give it to ye.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

Spelling? I'd say it's not _that _important.. anyway, by tonight, I will post my questions.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 9, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Spelling? I'd say it's not _that _important..



hehe  

Hi! I might play, but I had to post!


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome then. I hope you don't use the "Spell-Cheek Think" when your posting here else we're in trouble!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 9, 2005)

sehdrmtae - the southernmost "vertebra"
drreagfe - help by impersonating
íhlrleito - related to eadig


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 12, 2005)

That top one is killing me. It makes me feel... stupid


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 13, 2005)

The the southernmost "vertebra" I was reffering to is a peak of the Misty Mountains (which are described as the backbone of Middle Earth).


----------



## ely (Nov 15, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> sehdrmtae - the southernmost "vertebra"
> drreagfe - help by impersonating
> íhlrleito - related to eadig



sehdrmtae ~ Methedras 
drreagfe ~ ? ? ?
íhlrleito ~ Lothíriel


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 15, 2005)

drreagfe - he helped the departure of the hobbits by impersonating one of them 
Congrats on the rest of them, I am sure you will figure this too.


----------



## ely (Nov 16, 2005)

Fredegar!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Nov 16, 2005)

Your are next


----------



## ely (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry for the long wait.  

wormsortc - brings bad news
neerigo - what stones still remember
dahaneclorn - green and rolling


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 22, 2005)

-Stormcrow
-Eriegon?
-Um...???


----------



## ely (Nov 23, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> -Stormcrow


 Yes!!!    


> -Eriegon?


 Almost...  


> -Um...???


 Might give a clue... later.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 6, 2005)

Stormcrow
Eregion (thanks for the hint e.)
Calenardhon


----------



## ely (Dec 7, 2005)

Yep, that's correct.

And I couldn't even provide my lovely clue of "horses like it"...  

Your go!


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 8, 2005)

Try these. 

trdhoonm - black river

uanndi - great river

rlfgoyode - gray river


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 8, 2005)

trdhoonm - morthond

uanndi - anduin

rlfgoyode - grey greyflood


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 9, 2005)

Good job Thorondor.

What have you got for us?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 9, 2005)

baaaslg - playful location

hramhotl - group of holes

edewiordmn - golden green


----------



## ely (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the last should be Dwimordene.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, you are correct; the other two words are to be found in the notes "On translation" - which is why they were so difficult to figure so far. If it is ok with you, I propose you go ahead and give the next challenge .


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Would the second one be holthram?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes!

The first one, though it does translate as stated, it is actually a variation of the family name of a rather heroic (though small) character .


----------

